# Chat QWERTY sur clavier AZERTY !



## iVan (4 Février 2001)

En entrant dans certains "chats" je dois utiliser mon clavier AZERTY comme s'il s'agissait d'un clavier QWERTY. Lorsque je rentre dans le chat "pvt" (privé) le clavier fonctionne à nouveau normalement en AZERTY.
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même cas ?
Comment résoudre ce problème ?
Merci.

------------------
iVan


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Février 2001)

Ce genre de gag arrive aussi sur certains jeux en anglais qui doivent être utilisés en utilisant une configuration QWRTY et réagissent comme tels avec des claviers AZERTY. Quand on connait les deux, pas trop de problèmes. Puisque tu es en Espagne, un clavier local devrait convenir car il est QWERTY, de même le clavier Suisse. Nous, les Français, on aime bien se distinguer et ne pas faire comme les autres, comme pour la TV où on est en SECAM au lieu du PAL pour le reste de l'Europe.

------------------
50 ans,utilisateur Mac depuis 1988 après l'Amiga, il refuse de se soumettre au côté obscur de la Force (Micro$oft)


----------

